# Things to bring to Italy



## csainz

Hello All,
I have not been on the expat page for a while. It now looks as if I may realize
my dream and move to Italy this year. Here is my question for all of you that have already made the jump:
What items are worth shipping to Italy? Bedding? Dishes? Small Electronics? Let me know what you have learned since you move and thank you in advance.
Charlotte


----------



## Bevdeforges

Can't say much about Italy per se, but speaking of Europe overall, I'd say bring your non-electrical items - if only to have something "familiar" in your new home. One caveat, though, is that homes in Europe are generally smaller than in the US, so ditch any large-scale furniture items. They may simply not fit.

Small electronics normally are ok to bring with. Check the label and see that they'll take either 110 or 240V (most will these days).

Bedding is one of those things where you either bring it all, or start fresh. Bedding sizes are somewhat different in Europe than in the US. If you bring your bed, bring lots of bed linens because you may have trouble finding the proper sizes over here. (IKEA can provide queen size beds and linens, but not King size.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bunty16

csainz said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the expat page for a while. It now looks as if I may realize
> my dream and move to Italy this year. Here is my question for all of you that have already made the jump:
> What items are worth shipping to Italy? Bedding? Dishes? Small Electronics? Let me know what you have learned since you move and thank you in advance.
> Charlotte


I bought a huge box of foods, cleaning stuff and pet foods, put in things I may not hav e been able to get, porridge, marmite, baked beans, pkt soups, casserole mixes, any luxuries to keep in the pantry, especially tea bags.

The house I bought was well stocked with crockery, and kitchen stuff, so just bought some favourite things and got rid of everything else to freecycle and charity shops.

Toiletries are really expensive, go to boots and get as much stuff as you can! 

Bedding is a good idea, I bought new bedding and quilts that you could put together in winter, warm dressing gowns and hot water bottles.

Plenty of european plug adaptors, candles, matches. torches/batteries

Important to top up your wardrobe, clothes really expensive.

Bags for life, Italy has stopped issuing plastic carrier bags.

It is best to go with everything you need and then buy as you go along. It gives you a head start, of course all these things can be purchased (some foods not) 

I took all my electrical stuff, tv's, radio's, fan and plug in radiators, toaster, kettle, etc., they all work fine with adaptors, the only thing is not to have too many electrical things going at once or you could blow a fuse. I would double check any item that has high voltage.
Hope this helps. What part of italy are you moving to? just thought of something else, ask your gp for 3 months medication if you take any, oh, and if you like letter writing, writing pads, could get loads of envelopes but no pads, not even a spriral pad unless I went into L'Aquila, and I had to search there!


----------



## Barry

csainz said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the expat page for a while. It now looks as if I may realize
> my dream and move to Italy this year. Here is my question for all of you that have already made the jump:
> What items are worth shipping to Italy? Bedding? Dishes? Small Electronics? Let me know what you have learned since you move and thank you in advance.
> Charlotte


Only thing you can't get is peanut butter!


----------



## Barry

csainz said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the expat page for a while. It now looks as if I may realize
> my dream and move to Italy this year. Here is my question for all of you that have already made the jump:
> What items are worth shipping to Italy? Bedding? Dishes? Small Electronics? Let me know what you have learned since you move and thank you in advance.
> Charlotte


And also shoes or clothes in larger sizes. I take a size 12 shoe which are impossible to find in most stores let alone in the market.


----------



## pudd 2

Barry said:


> Only thing you can't get is peanut butter!


you can get peanut butter the chinese food shop near the station in pescara has both sorts and ouchan near the airport has it


----------



## bunty16

Barry said:


> And also shoes or clothes in larger sizes. I take a size 12 shoe which are impossible to find in most stores let alone in the market.


European shoe sizes are different, you need to google european shoe sizes for size you need to get in italy, it may be an extra expense for you, but go well stocked, you may be able to order on line if you cannot find the shoes you want locally. That way you have time to search and not be without footwear! I have not bought any clothes or shoes yet, I can get them from the UK much cheaper, or I can order on-line for a little extra postage. A good shoe shop may try and get a larger size in for you, you will find the people very helpful, hope your Italian is okay!


----------



## Bevdeforges

bunty16 said:


> I took all my electrical stuff, tv's, radio's, fan and plug in radiators, toaster, kettle, etc., they all work fine with adaptors, the only thing is not to have too many electrical things going at once or you could blow a fuse. I would double check any item that has high voltage.


Only one caveat here - the OP is from the US, not the UK. Electrical stuff from the US runs on 110V, not on 240V. You need a good transformer to run most items (except for small electronics, which normally take 110 or 240 - all you need is a plug adapter) but running on a transformer can burn out most appliances with a motor and some things will run "funny" due to the 50 vs. 60 Hz issue. (I don't entirely understand what Hz are, but it only affects some appliances.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## csainz

*Stuff to take to Italy*



bunty16 said:


> I bought a huge box of foods, cleaning stuff and pet foods, put in things I may not hav e been able to get, porridge, marmite, baked beans, pkt soups, casserole mixes, any luxuries to keep in the pantry, especially tea bags.
> 
> The house I bought was well stocked with crockery, and kitchen stuff, so just bought some favourite things and got rid of everything else to freecycle and charity shops.
> 
> Toiletries are really expensive, go to boots and get as much stuff as you can!
> 
> Bedding is a good idea, I bought new bedding and quilts that you could put together in winter, warm dressing gowns and hot water bottles.
> 
> Plenty of european plug adaptors, candles, matches. torches/batteries
> 
> Important to top up your wardrobe, clothes really expensive.
> 
> Bags for life, Italy has stopped issuing plastic carrier bags.
> 
> It is best to go with everything you need and then buy as you go along. It gives you a head start, of course all these things can be purchased (some foods not)
> 
> I took all my electrical stuff, tv's, radio's, fan and plug in radiators, toaster, kettle, etc., they all work fine with adaptors, the only thing is not to have too many electrical things going at once or you could blow a fuse. I would double check any item that has high voltage.
> Hope this helps. What part of italy are you moving to? just thought of something else, ask your gp for 3 months medication if you take any, oh, and if you like letter writing, writing pads, could get loads of envelopes but no pads, not even a spriral pad unless I went into L'Aquila, and I had to search there!



Thank you so much!! There are some things on your list that I had not even
thought of so Thank you!!
Charlotte


----------



## csainz

*Stuff to Italy*



Bevdeforges said:


> Can't say much about Italy per se, but speaking of Europe overall, I'd say bring your non-electrical items - if only to have something "familiar" in your new home. One caveat, though, is that homes in Europe are generally smaller than in the US, so ditch any large-scale furniture items. They may simply not fit.
> 
> Small electronics normally are ok to bring with. Check the label and see that they'll take either 110 or 240V (most will these days).
> 
> Bedding is one of those things where you either bring it all, or start fresh. Bedding sizes are somewhat different in Europe than in the US. If you bring your bed, bring lots of bed linens because you may have trouble finding the proper sizes over here. (IKEA can provide queen size beds and linens, but not King size.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev! Great help. I am really getting excited.
Cheers,
Charlotte


----------



## sim0670

csainz said:


> Hello All,
> I have not been on the expat page for a while. It now looks as if I may realize
> my dream and move to Italy this year. Here is my question for all of you that have already made the jump:
> What items are worth shipping to Italy? Bedding? Dishes? Small Electronics? Let me know what you have learned since you move and thank you in advance.
> Charlotte


Hello Charlotte,

Amazon now deliver to Italy and if you spend above £25 they will deliver most item free within 3 to 4 days.


----------



## Bevdeforges

sim0670 said:


> Hello Charlotte,
> 
> Amazon now deliver to Italy and if you spend above £25 they will deliver most item free within 3 to 4 days.


Not only will they ship to Italy, but there is now an Amazon.it - still a little basic, but as it grows you'll find they probably will carry English language books and all sorts of other goodies very similar to their other sites - only with cheaper shipping costs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## csainz

Thanks Bev - this is exciting!! Can you tell me whether or not I should pack some dishes as well or would that be easier to get when I get there?

Much gratitude,
Charlotte


----------



## Barry

*Prices*



csainz said:


> Thanks Bev - this is exciting!! Can you tell me whether or not I should pack some dishes as well or would that be easier to get when I get there?
> 
> Much gratitude,
> Charlotte


You can get everything you want or need in Italy now. Electronics use to be very expensive but the prices have come down in the last couple of years. You can check things out by going to the retailers websites. Auchan, Ikea, Euronics etc.


----------



## csainz

*Stuff to Italy*



Barry said:


> You can get everything you want or need in Italy now. Electronics use to be very expensive but the prices have come down in the last couple of years. You can check things out by going to the retailers websites. Auchan, Ikea, Euronics etc.


Thanks Barry! Great info and I am sure I will be using it!
Kind Regards,
Charlotte


----------



## mickisue

If you are big on pumpkin pie for the holidays, bring a few cans of pumpkin; you can find a sort of pumpkin in Italy, but it's not what we're used to. I always end up weighing down my bag on the trip over to visit DD, because she LOVES pumpkin pie. Her Italian friends have learned to love it, too.

If you are bringing any American cookbooks, be sure to bring American measuring tools; pretty much nowhere else uses cups/tablespoons. A lot of things that you'll need to cook American style will be challenging, but not impossible to find. Peanut butter? Yes, but only the stirable kind. It's much easier to find vanilla infused sugar than vanilla extract, but it's around. Things like that.

Make places like IKEA and H and M your friend--it can be challenging to find reasonably priced basics, but the cost of shipping can offset that challenge.


----------

